# What is this pop up?



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

The site claims to sell software.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Can you provide a reference for this? Is there a user posting this site or link? Is this an ad or pop-up that you see when viewing the site?

If there is a user posting a link, please use the report feature to let our team of moderators know and they can review the user to verify what they are posting.

Daniel


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I haven't had a problem with it lately. It seemed like when I tried to go to this site, DriverFixer would result instead. It doesn't seem to be a problem now.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Hey, maybe this is the way it is supposed to be, but can you let me know?

Along the right hand side of my screen comes a huge Home Depot ad. It covers half of what I am trying to read. Does the same thing when I try to reply, I can’t see half of the box or my writing due to the ad. Scrolling doesn’t help, it stays with me. I see no “x” to close this ad.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I don' see this in my view. 
You are registered.

Then again, I use _Premium_, unleaded in my travels on TAM.

Is that it?

Dunno!


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

I just posted on a thread about a guy who caught an std from his cheating wife and the entire thread seems to have vanished???


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

I tried to google and it said some kind of virus or virus blocker?? is trying to download? I only get it here. All day long today. Never before. Anybody else getting this?


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

This is happening again, onclickbright is redirecting everything.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

I could not log on to the website earlier today. I kept getting an error message.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Same.


----------



## C.C. says ... (Aug 1, 2020)

Same


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

If you get odd results like that, you could have a virus or malware. Anti-malware software can help sometimed.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> If you get odd results like that, you could have a virus or malware. Anti-malware software can help sometimed.


So, I have had issues on multiple computers, in multiple browsers, and the only thing that connects them is this site. It happen on no other sites, at all.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It sounds like a hack that's just on your computer. That's never happened to me on either my phone or PC here.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

DownByTheRiver said:


> It sounds like a hack that's just on your computer. That's never happened to me on either my phone or PC here.


No, this was definitely on TAM's end. I had the same issue the same time on the same day from 2 different PCs.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Tasorundo said:


> So, I have had issues on multiple computers, in multiple browsers, and the only thing that connects them is this site. It happen on no other sites, at all.


Thank you for that additional information. I am sure that will be of assistance to Yungster and the technical team.


----------



## Tasorundo (Apr 1, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Thank you for that additional information. I am sure that will be of assistance to Yungster and the technical team.


It also seems to have stopped, or at least has not happened in a while. Before the site went down for a while, it was an almost constant thing.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

It’s TAM. And not for the first time.

I just went through it for almost 24 hours and finally managed to sign in again.


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

It sounds like this was just another malicious ad. We work hard to remove these ads, they do not pose a security risk to the site, but they are definitely annoying and interrupt the ability to visit the forum.

If you do see this type of pop-up ad or anything that prevents you from accessing the site, please try to get a screenshot of the ad and provide the following details if possible:

Device & Version:
OS & Version:
Browser & Extensions:
Date and Time of incident:
URL you were routed to:
The more information we get, the faster we can get them removed. If you are not comfortable with sharing this information in a post or thread, you can send it as a private message to us directly or using the Contact Us page to reach our site support team. 

Daniel


----------

